# Ebay question



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Im looking to open a new ebay account for selling goods that i can get at trade/wholesale price just to make a little bit of cash, 
Whats the pros/cons of useing a buisness account rather than a personal ac****? 

Thanks


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Depends on the price of the item/s, quantity etc. Business account can list BIN for 30 days. Personal account 99p and under is free.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

All the items will be pretty cheap to be honest nothing expensive but they will be BIN


----------



## scaryrob (Dec 1, 2009)

the difference is fees and a shop. businesses can have shops where they have items listed for as long as you want. the fee for a listing in a shop can be as little as 1p so if you have say 1000 items in your shop it will cost £10 plus the price for the shop subscription. much cheaper than individuals who pay anything between pennys to several pounds.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Distance selling rule main one that states they can return an item within 14 days for a full refund if they just change there mind, and is reason i wont upgrade despite what ebay want me to do i simply wont sell.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

What would you suggest for me i will be selling AG products aswell as a few other bits and bobs i can lay my hands on cheap, All will be brand new?


----------



## scaryrob (Dec 1, 2009)

luke123 said:


> What would you suggest for me i will be selling AG products aswell as a few other bits and bobs i can lay my hands on cheap, All will be brand new?


i think you should try with a personal account first. test the water, get your feedback up and if business is good then upgrade. i know of many people that make a very good living from ebay


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

ah i didnt know you can upgrade from a personal account, thanks for the good advice.

Cheers


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

richardi734 said:


> Business account can list BIN for 30 days.


So can personal accounts, I list for 30 days whenever I sell so I get more for me fee!


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just opened the account and starting listing  (personal acccount) I think i will find it hard as my scor rating is so low at the moment i was thinking to put a message in the discription saying "new account pleaser see my old account ********for feedback) 

This agood idea?

Also most sellers on there use generic pictures i,e ones they found on google, would i stand a better chance if i took pictures of each product as that way the customers sees that i actually have the product.


----------



## Sohail92 (Nov 27, 2010)

luke123 said:


> Just opened the account and starting listing  (personal acccount) I think i will find it hard as my scor rating is so low at the moment i was thinking to put a message in the discription saying "new account pleaser see my old account ********for feedback)
> 
> This agood idea?
> 
> Also most sellers on there use generic pictures i,e ones they found on google, would i stand a better chance if i took pictures of each product as that way the customers sees that i actually have the product.


I have started using ebay recently and I have found that describing your product accurately with a good quality picture (not generic) is the best way.

Dont worry too much about having 0 feedback as once you have bought and sold a few things that will go up. I went in 2 weeks from having 0 feedback to 8 positive feedback and never encountered any problems.

Good luck!


----------

